# Pinball FX3 Care Package - Flippertische gratis bis 08.04.2020



## GxGamer (5. April 2020)

Moin, es gibt hier ja immer News zu den Spielen die angesichts der Krise aktuell gratis angeboten werden.
Die Zen Studios geben gerade auch 3 DLC als "Care Package" kostenlos für den eh schon kostenlosen Flipper Pinball FX3 ab.

Besteht aus Marvell, Star Wars und Aliens Pinball. Aber nur bis zum 8. April 2020.

Dachte mir, das interessiert vielleicht jemanden.

Pinball FX3 Care Package on Steam

Ergänzung:
Pinball FX3 verfügt ja über ein eher ungewöhnliches "Bezahlmodell". Das Hauptspiel samt einem Tisch ist gratis.
Finanzieren tun sie sich über die optional erhältlichen DLC-Tische. Dies sind meistens Packs aus 3 oder mehr Tischen.

Die 3 gratis Packs schalten dementsprechend 9 Tische frei.
Die Entwickler sind mir gerade wegen dieses Bezahlmodells schon immer recht sympathisch gewesen. Man kann es gratis spielen und bezahlt nur was man extra will.
Und nun die gratis Tische. Ich finds nett.


----------



## Herbststurm (5. April 2020)

Hab zwar die Tische schon Alle aber für Andere die gerne flippern, ne tolle Sache.


----------



## Rolk (6. April 2020)

Einen hatte ich noch nicht. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja auch noch die Kurve von FX2 auf FX3 zu wechseln.


----------



## DaStash (6. April 2020)

Hab ich zwar schon aber dennoch schön für alle die das noch nicht haben. Sollte man in jedem Fall zugreifen, eines der besten Spiele wie ich finde. 

MfG


----------



## GxGamer (6. April 2020)

Ich hab auch schon etwas Geld am Pinball FX2/FX3 gelassen, die 3 Packs gehörten aber nicht dazu.


----------



## INU.ID (6. April 2020)

Und ich hatte beim lesen des Titels einen kurzen Moment tatsächlich gedacht...

Spielt ja keine Rolle, ich freu mich auch über virtuelle Flippertische.


----------



## HisN (6. April 2020)

bei mir war gestern zum Test immer noch überall das Schloss-Symbol vor


----------



## GxGamer (6. April 2020)

Du musst es schon erwerben/auf deinem Account registrieren, das ist nicht standardmäßig freigeschaltet.


----------



## HisN (6. April 2020)

Dann stell ich mich echt zu blöd an.
Bei mir gibts kein Button "erwerben" sondern nur "spiel starten".
Wahrscheinlich weil ich die Star Wars Tische schon habe.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau das war es .. wenn ich die ZusatzDLCs einzeln aufrufe, dann darf ich die Pakete auch einzeln installieren.
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## INU.ID (7. April 2020)

Bei mir gab es auch keinen Button "Erwerben" oder "Kaufen" (und ich hatte vorher nichts davon). Einfach beim Paket auf "Spiel starten" klicken, und alles wird dem Account hinzugefügt. Hat mich gestern auch etwas verwirrt. ^^


----------

